

Jobs and Hiring – You’re doing it all wrong - Brajeshwar
http://brajeshwar.com/2012/jobs-and-hiring-youre-doing-it-all-wrong/

======
jpalomaki
Good points. Instead of listing specific technologies as requirements for
candidate one could include a paragraph about the actual technology stack and
tools being used in company.

~~~
jurre
I agree, usually theres also a ridiculous list of technologies a candidate is
expected to be familiar with, most of which can be picked up by a competent
developer/designer in a matter of days.

------
glogla
Is it just me, or is he saying Clojure is javascript framework?

~~~
daeken
I believe he confused it with Closure:
<https://developers.google.com/closure/>

~~~
Brajeshwar
Thanks. Corrected.

